# Beeswax For Sale Free shipping!!!!



## The Honey Householder

Melting up capping again. I have package is all sizes. 

4 lb in small 1oz bars size (+ and - oz bars) for $36.
4-1 lb bar package for $32.
10-1 lb bar package for $72.
16-1 lb bar package for $108.
20-1 lb bar package for $135.
25 lb case (6/4+ lb bars) $165.

One pound bars are each wrapped.

All prices include shipping anywhere in the USA.

If you are look for larger or smaller amounts of beeswax give me a call or text 419-581-1707.

I accept PayPal and Money Orders.

My email is [email protected]

Thanks,
Ron Householder


----------



## The Honey Householder

*Re: Beeswax For Sale FREE SHIPPING!!!!*

My Holiday Sale is over, but I still have beeswax in inventory if you are still needing beeswax.

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## The Honey Householder

*Re: Beeswax For Sale FREE SHIPPING!!!!*

USPS has raised there rate, but I'm holding my prices for the next few months to move some inventory.

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## The Honey Householder

*Re: Beeswax For Sale FREE SHIPPING!!!!*

I still have beeswax. Just let me know what size and a email address to sent you a PayPal invoice to.

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## The Honey Householder

*Re: Beeswax For Sale FREE SHIPPING!!!!*

Been melting beeswax up the past few week and have cases ready to ship. Just let me know what size and how many with your email address, and I'll invoice you with PayPal.

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## The Honey Householder

*Re: Beeswax For Sale FREE SHIPPING!!!!*

Bump:bus


----------

